# New to biking!



## Beads (3 Aug 2012)

Hello all, I'm a proper noob so looking for some advice.. 



I've got limited funds and I've gone down two different bikes these are either:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2012-CRON...54408?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&var=&hash=item4d033f2fa8


Or a tesco special;/



http://www.tesco.com/direct/vertigo-picadilly-21-road-bike-unisex/211-7006.prd


Any help would be great thanks.

I hope to be here for some time

Kind regards
Kyle


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Aug 2012)

In a moment loads of people will come on here saying "can you afford a triban 3?"


----------



## Raging Squirrel (3 Aug 2012)

Triban 3 for the win lol. In all honesty, I'd try and find something which is a bit better known with better components. Someone will be along to say something like "by cheap, buy twice" or something like that.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (3 Aug 2012)

there's a triban 3 on ebay, 24 bids with 7 days to go....£160 upto now


----------



## Beads (3 Aug 2012)

Thanks for replys, yes I have been watching that tribal 3 may put a cheeky bid in at the end but for my first bike i didn't wanna go crazy expensive 200 being the limt.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (3 Aug 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carrera-S...0959751005?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item1c29c3535d


----------



## Beads (3 Aug 2012)

I really want a racer type bike rather than that sort, thanks for that though


----------



## Pauluk (3 Aug 2012)

14Kg (Vertigo) seems a bit heavy for a road bike but for £125 it doesn't seem too bad. Plus I'm guessing Tesco's warranty will be a better one.
I notice that the Cronus seller doesn't say what weight the bike is (I couldn't spot it) and the headset and gear change positions don't look as good as those on the Vertigo. The Vertigo only seems to have a double chain ring (14 speed) where as the Cronus has a triple (24 speed). Don't know how much that will count for your type of cycling. I also don't recognise the brand name on the rear derailleur on the Cronus.

I would think they are both cheap entry level bikes that will need some TLC. The Vertigo will save you £55 towards your next decent bike I guess and hopefully is from a seller you can trust if things don't go well, IMO.


----------



## Beads (3 Aug 2012)

Thank you pauluk great advice their.. I'll take that onboard strange how they say it's a 400£ ike yet poor components. I too couldn't see the weight of it.


----------



## Pauluk (3 Aug 2012)

I've only bought a cheap chain whip from them so I can't say how good they are really, but I'm always suspicious when sellers are misleading and use terms like:

"2Kg lighter than any other bike at a similar price"

What the hell does that really mean and why haven't they stated the weight if its supposed to be a selling point. It makes you wonder what else they may not be saying. I think its buyer beware but I may be wrong.


----------

